# Abandoned airport and town



## riddler118 (Jul 14, 2013)

Not sure if this is common knowledge but after watching a series of top gear had a little google and found this
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...losed-just-years-thats-falling-rack-ruin.html
Looks like a good few days exploring


----------



## Richard Davies (Jul 14, 2013)

The BBC website featured it a week or 2 ago.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 15, 2013)

Yummy! It almost makes it worth booking a flight... but only almost!


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 15, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Yummy! It almost makes it worth booking a flight... but only almost!



Ah, but where would you land???


----------

